# Possible to transfer an E2 visa to a new employer?



## twistedpixel (Mar 16, 2013)

Just a quick question. 

I work for the US incorporated version of a UK based company and transferred to the US on an E2 visa. As I understand it, the visa is tied to my company and should I leave then my visa becomes invalid and I have to return to the UK. My company are starting to make unreasonable demands and even want me to move to the other side of the country which I don't want to do after putting down roots here.

Is it possible for me to find another job/employer and transfer my E2 visa? 

Any other options available to me?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

there are two types of e-2 visa 
1. the treaty investor or

2.
a manager or similar from the same country as the treaty investor

presuming you are the latter on leaving the employer you status 
and you leave the US immediately 

you have no rights at all as far an status are concerned


----------

